#   >   -  ! >   >       ,     6

## Anyamik

,  ! 

      6      .

      ,      ,   .         ,       ,    ,    .        ,    ,            . ,       ,   . 

        " ",    .       ,   ,   ,   ,         .       .             ,   .

     !!!

:  17-00
: . , 16 .2 ,   " " (.10    ."")

   500 .

)

   +7 94 331 54 05

----------


## natasha.kisel

> ,  ! 
> 
>      6      .
> 
>       ,      ,   .         ,       ,    ,    .        ,    ,            . ,       ,   . 
> 
>         " ",    .       ,   ,   ,         .            ,   .
> 
>     ,       .  
> ...


,   .         .

----------


## Anyamik

> ,   .         .


       ,

----------


## natasha.kisel

> ,


.  . 
           ?  :      ,    ?  :1:

----------


## Anyamik

[QUOTE=natasha.kisel;160736845].  . 
           ?  :      ,    ?  :1:

----------


## Gloria76

?    ?

----------


## Anyamik

> ?    ?

----------


## Nasturzia

,    /  :020: 
:        .

----------


## Anyamik

2    (1-  , 2-  )  - 1 ,   (5-8 )

----------


## inrudenko

((((

----------

